# Has anyone dealt with Brooklynella?



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

I lost 5 fish in the last 5 days... 
Here's my post I put on RC. The consenses there is brook (mind you that consensis consists of 2) 
My fish are dying off... I know what I have to do if it is ich but I want to make sure before I begin. 
Here's some shots, it's really hard to see the white spots in these pictures but i did see some...

















At first it appeared on my Hippo Tang but the spots looked black. 









Here's a timeline. It's full of JR. mistakes and now I am learning the hard way which is a life pattern for me for sure.

I set up this tank in the beginning of Sept. after moving.
I used tonga and shelf rock that I bought from a local reefer back in July. He told me that he "may" have had ich but it was OK because I wasn't planning to set up my tank until Sept. If I kept the rock in a Brute with a heater and powerhead for that time it would be clear. I didn't double check the needed time and it was probably shy of 72 days... I can't remember the exact date but I know it was longer than 2 months...

I brought a bunch of fish from my old system. RedFin Wasp, 3 PJ Cardinals, 2 clowns, 2 chromis

In Oct/Nov I bought a Flame Hawk, firefish, Midas Blenny and a hippo tang I did not QT them. These were all fro different LFS

In Nov. I bought a BOrb Anthia and a Dottyback from friends. No QT either.

Maybe 2 weeks ago the Tang developed black dots all over it. I set up a 16G tank to isolate the Tang. It took me a quite few days to catch it. It is now isolated and looking much better, I am not treating it with anything just doing 30-50% waterchange every 3 days. The tang was/is eating normally and was scratching on rocks.

At this time all the other fish in DT seemed to be OK, all eating and swimming normally.

4 days ago the firefish died. It showed no symptoms except it seemed pretty lethargic just before it died. I don't remember if it was eating or not as it never really joined the group at feeding time and would wait for food to go past it.

3 days ago the Borb died. It also looks fine, was swimming and eating normally the night before, in the morning it was sucked to the overflow.

3 days ago was the last time I saw the Dottyback. I can't find it anywhere. It's skin seemed a little rough but not white spots more like a texture but all purple.

2 days ago the clowns started showing white spots, the spots were much more visible in the anatic light. At this point I thought it was ich for sure but I wasn't sure that ich killed fish with no visible marks. The clowns were swimming erratically, maybe a little scratching.

This morning both clowns died. They didn't eat last night. They had white spots for sure but also a weird texture that's obvious in the photos.

The Midas Blenny is poking his head out from a rock, he is lethargic, I suspect he will be dead by the end of the night.

The Wasp looks fine although he did jump into the overflow a few days ago.

The Flame Hawk is eating and swimming normally.

The Chromis are behaving strangely, swimming fast and erratic.

The PJ cardinals are swimming and eating normally.

I wish I had better pictures.

Here is the Tang this morning.










The guys on RC are saying Brook. Where can I get meds locally? Anyone dealt with this before that can talk me through what to do. 
At this point there are only 2 fish left that I really care about (I know that sounds bad but I haven't bonded with the Chromis or PJ Cardinals hahaha)

I should concentrate on getting the rest of the fish out into QT for treatment now right?

Thanks


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*fish*

Dam it man .im so sorry.i have no exp with whats going on 
all i can offer is any help u need man i have a few 10 gals 
let me know if u need anything
sorry again i know how much your fish meant to u...


----------



## aquatic_expressions (Mar 17, 2006)

uphill battle. The use of seachem para guard might be your best shot.


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

Not sure if you saw this but a pretty good read.
http://www.chucksaddiction.com/brookynella.html

I keep this article from the site bookmarked in the event that God forbid I might need to identify a disease. http://www.chucksaddiction.com/disease.html


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

Unbelievable man - I am very sorry about this 
You have worked so hard on your tank
Yes I believe that you may have a fast moving parasite in your tank - beyond ich. I've been doing a lot of research on this subject recently and it can wipe out a tank quickly - fish only - it won't effect inverts. 
Best plan now is save what you can and get them into a QT tank. I've got a 15 gal and some equipm if you need to borrow. 
If it is one of these parasites, the suggestion seems to be to let the tank run without fish for 30 days min because without a host the Parasite life cycle cannot continue.
Good luck


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

If member "Vaporize" has time...he may chime in. If anyone has experience with Brook....it would be "The Clownfish Man".


----------



## shieva (Feb 23, 2013)

*Clownfish disease...*

I just lost 4 fish to this disease...

all within a 36h span....

it's lethal, and spreads like wildfire...

The affected tank had no prior symptoms, and all animals were healthy.

By the time i did the research, it was too late...


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

shieva said:


> I just lost 4 fish to this disease...
> 
> all within a 36h span....
> 
> ...


Wow, I'm sorry to hear this 
This parasite is rampant !

Fesso: what's the update ?


----------



## kookie_guy (Oct 15, 2014)

Wow that sucks. If something like this happened in my tank it would be heart breaking. Some of my guys and gals have been with me for 8+ years. It would be hard to get back into the hobby for me personally. Hope you get it under control. Keep us posted.


----------



## WiseGuyPhil (Jun 15, 2011)

Jeff, get all the fish out ASAP and treat with para guard. If you have a UV sterilizer add that to your tank and no fish for 2 months.

I am confident in saying that this may not be brook but Marine Velvet (very similar). 

Its always hard to tell on the clowns but to me the Tang is showing signs of Velvet and not brook. The loss of pigment to me makes it look like velvet but that could be the camera. You can treat velvet with para guard or any and would recommend you treat all your fish with it.

Forgot to add you can use Cupramine as well which is another good product for Velvet.


----------



## kies1 (Oct 8, 2009)

Had similar in my 90 gallon, lost everything. Sucks big time.


----------

